# I am trying Alli diet aide.  Anyone know anything about it?



## fancicoffee13 (Nov 27, 2022)

I have no health problems so I am trying this aide  because I have gained about 30 pounds over the last few months.  I have no danger of diabetes, so I am ready to do the diet thing again.  I do this often.  I recently turned 70 and don't want to ever be too big around the gut area, which I am right now.  That is my main problem, not being able to keep my gut down to not being too big therel  Pants are tight, can't bend over easily, etc.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 27, 2022)

This is the Mayo Clinic's take on it : 


Alli weight-loss pill: Does it work?


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Nov 27, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> This is the Mayo Clinic's take on it :
> 
> 
> Alli weight-loss pill: Does it work?


Very informative!  Thanks so much!


----------



## 1955 (Nov 27, 2022)

I’ve never heard of this stuff but it says it works by “decreasing the amount of dietary fat absorbed in your intestines”. I think fats are OK and the problem are really carbs & sugar. They go on to say best results were achieved by “following a calorie-restricted diet and increasing physical activity”. I think you would be better off with the fats (don’t take the Alli) and follow their other advice.

They are kind of saying you only achieve results if you include a calorie-restricted diet and increasing physical activity. Makes me wonder if the product even does anything by itself? Maybe it works through the placebo effect?

Just my take on it.

Edit: When I say fats are good for you I mean healthy fats!


----------



## Pinky (Nov 27, 2022)

It is likened to Xenical, which I was put on a good many years ago, due to a fatty liver. Due to excessive
diarrhea (I won't go into the other side effects). You may not want to go out when you take a dose, and
will want to be close to a toilet.

I cut out all oils and fats from my diet. Because of the side effects, I took it 1-3 days apart. I lost a lot of weight over a few months. However, once off it, I slowly gained back the weight. 

Alli may (or may not) work similarly.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 27, 2022)

1955 said:


> They are kind of saying you only achieve results if you *include a calorie-restricted diet and increasing physical activity*. Makes me wonder if the product even does anything by itself? Maybe it works through the placebo effect?
> 
> Just my take on it.


Those are the 2 key actions for a successful weight loss  effort.   For seniors I would emphasize restricting calories, as "burning off" calories with high physical exertion can be hard on the joints, or problematic for other conditions.


----------



## debodun (Nov 27, 2022)

Never take any questionable OTC medications without consulting a medical professional.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Nov 27, 2022)

1955 said:


> I’ve never heard of this stuff but it says it works by “decreasing the amount of dietary fat absorbed in your intestines”. I think fats are OK and the problem are really carbs & sugar. They go on to say best results were achieved by “following a calorie-restricted diet and increasing physical activity”. I think you would be better off with the fats (don’t take the Alli) and follow their other advice.
> 
> They are kind of saying you only achieve results if you include a calorie-restricted diet and increasing physical activity. Makes me wonder if the product even does anything by itself? Maybe it works through the placebo effect?
> 
> Just my take on it.


Well, I already bought it.  I was looking for something else, they didn't have it so I bought Alli.  I normally look into stuff before I buy it.  Thanks for the input, though.  I agree with what you are saying.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Nov 27, 2022)

Pinky said:


> It is likened to Xenical, which I was put on a good many years ago, due to a fatty liver. Due to excessive
> diarrhea (I won't go into the other side effects). You may not want to go out when you take a dose, and
> will want to be close to a toilet.
> 
> ...


Sounds like I want my money back, since I haven't opened and taken any pills.  I usually go on WW Purple plan.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 27, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Sounds like I want my money back, since I haven't opened and taken any pills.  I usually go on WW Purple plan.


Give your doctor a call, perhaps it's ok as long as you do not have any liver issues.


----------



## win231 (Nov 27, 2022)

Since it works by preventing fat from being absorbed (like Xenical), I wouldn't risk it.
You may end up spending a fortune replacing your clothes, bed, car seat & furniture.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Nov 27, 2022)

Pinky said:


> It is likened to Xenical, which I was put on a good many years ago, due to a fatty liver. Due to excessive
> diarrhea (I won't go into the other side effects). You may not want to go out when you take a dose, and
> will want to be close to a toilet.
> 
> ...


I agree with you, and returned it.  I am going back on WW Purple plan, it works for me.  Thank you


----------

